# Anyone tried hebal diet tablets???



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello!!!!

As the title says, Have you tried any diet tablets I mean of the hebal veriaty

I have tried Actislim Ultra... And lost over a stone in 6 weeks... Then I had a failed IVF and christmas and put it all back on!     

The Actislim is £60 for a 6 weeks course, but have got the from ebay before for £35... But cant seem to fine them any more... So can you recommend any Have you tried them and failed?? Or were they good and you would do it again

Natalie xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

The only ones i ever tried were apple pectin based and just made me fart....


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have tried many n have to say none have worked for me  
Reduktil off the gp did work but i did put it back on when i came off them !!

hope u find one that works n if u do give us a shout !!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice sally!! LOL!!!   

Thanks Lou!! 

Nataliexxxx


----------

